# Best May 2018 Upgrade for an older GTX 750ti User



## mdm-adph (May 14, 2018)

*Backstory*: I game with a online friend who still uses a GTX 750ti in their system (their CPU is a Athlon X4 860K).  It was fine for a long time (it was a very decent card for its price point), but it's getting to the point where their performance in online games is starting to suffer, and they're having to turn down graphics settings WAY low just to play.

I'm trying to help them with a GPU upgrade, but with the mining craze still going on (at least for the next year or so until ASIC-mining takes over and the price of GPUs plummet), this is tough!  Their price limit is $100USD, at an absolute max -- if a card can be bought cheaper, the better.

*Goal*: are there any GPUs that are faster than a 750ti, not too expensive, and were never really part of the mining craze because of their debut date/power draw?  I've thought of something like a GTX 950 or a R7 370.  Leaning towards the GTX 950, because the auctions/listings I find for R7 370s still seem to mention "mining" (and the GTX 950 is definitely cheaper!).

Thanks for any help!


----------



## dgianstefani (May 14, 2018)

1050ti is your best bet.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 14, 2018)

For 100 bucks? Get a second hand card of one or two generations back. You could probably move to a GTX 770 for that money. I already see them for 120 bucks left and right... and that is a substantial performance boost. Do consider the increased TDP with the PSU that's in the system.

If you manage to up the budget to 150 ~ 175 you can even move up to a GTX 970 which is more than sufficient for the coming year(s) and probably will run circles round a 1050ti.

EDIT: yup









Realistically you should tell your buddy that 100 bucks really isn't realistic for any sort of decent GPU - and spending just a tad more will in the long run save him money for not having to upgrade again in a short while.


----------



## MyTechAddiction (May 14, 2018)

changing to the intel platform  might squeeze more fps from that 750 ti


----------



## dgianstefani (May 14, 2018)

1050ti is on the same performance level as a 970.  Plus it has support for newer tech, all in all a better option.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 14, 2018)

dgianstefani said:


> 1050ti is on the same performance level as a 970.  Plus it has support for newer tech, all in all a better option.



No the 970 is 15-25% faster, across virtually all games. Newer tech like what? Faster cores? Or a shitty 128 bit VRAM bus that the 1050ti chokes on consistently?

And the 1050ti costs more.
https://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?N=100007709 601273503&IsNodeId=1&Submit=ENE



dgianstefani said:


> http://gpuboss.com/gpus/GeForce-GTX-970-vs-GeForce-GTX-1050-Ti 970 is marginally faster at twice the TDP.



Right, you play GPUBoss a lot, or do you play other games too?

Stop looking at those silly comparison sites, its the shortcut to badly informed purchases. Seems you got some learning to do, this is lesson one. Theoretical performance =/= ingame performance.


----------



## dgianstefani (May 14, 2018)

http://gpuboss.com/gpus/GeForce-GTX-970-vs-GeForce-GTX-1050-Ti 970 is marginally faster at twice the TDP.


----------



## hat (May 14, 2018)

MyTechAddiction said:


> changing to the intel platform  might squeeze more fps from that 750 ti


No. While true that his CPU isn't the greatest and moving to a newer Intel platform would give better performance, it would be terrible value for the money as a gamer when his GPU is struggling.


----------



## Supercrit (May 14, 2018)

MyTechAddiction said:


> changing to the intel platform  might squeeze more fps from that 750 ti


Changing platform with $100, good luck with that.



dgianstefani said:


> 1050ti is on the same performance level as a 970.  Plus it has support for newer tech, all in all a better option.










dgianstefani said:


> http://gpuboss.com/gpus/GeForce-GTX-970-vs-GeForce-GTX-1050-Ti 970 is marginally faster at twice the TDP.


GPUboss you serious? I wish I could blacklist websites with google search, that site would be one of them.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 14, 2018)

Supercrit said:


> Changing platform with $100, good luck with that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy crap man I even gave the 1050ti double the credit it deserved... 39% is HUGE



Supercrit said:


> OCed 1050ti nonetheless.



Yes but lets face it, everything Pascal does its OC out of the box, what's left is 5-8% at best.


----------



## Supercrit (May 14, 2018)

Vayra86 said:


> Holy crap man I even gave the 1050ti double the credit it deserved... 39% is HUGE


OCed 1050ti nonetheless.


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 14, 2018)

You could also look into a second hand GTX 780. They perform great at 1080P and can be had around $125


----------



## Vayra86 (May 14, 2018)

Durvelle27 said:


> You could also look into a second hand GTX 780. They perform great at 1080P and can be had around $125



Better off getting the 970 in that case. Similar performance, but not thát old and a 780 runs real hot in comparison = more wear on everything over time = higher risk of failure. Big die SKUs shouldn't be too old as a second hand card, there's almost a guarantee you will spend more cash fixing up something on the cooler (and a 15 dollar fan on this purchase is a substantial price increase .

Also from Kepler > Maxwell you get delta compression which really helped the perf/watt, along with architectural improvements many recent games really ask such as a better tesselation engine.


----------



## dgianstefani (May 14, 2018)

Pick what you want, but for $100, unless the only metric you care about is pure performance, the 1050ti is your best bet.  Sure the 970 is 10-20% faster when considering pascal boost, but it takes twice the TDP to get that, and it's frame buffer is also 1GB smaller.  Since you'll be playing at 1080p, a 1050ti will hit 60fps anyway so there's no issue with not enough power.


----------



## silentbogo (May 14, 2018)

I'm on board with everyone who said GTX1050Ti. 
Realistically you can't get anything decent within $100-$150 range. 
If you go the GTX7xx or R9 2xx route you will also need a hefty PSU upgrade. 
GTX950 is not worth the extra spending ATM, unless you want the cheapest option with real DX12 support. Back in a day I owned both 750Ti and 950 2GB, and the difference in performance was around 20% in most titles I played, even though reviews show a bit higher performance improvement. 960 is a bit better, but it's also more expensive.

GTX970 is still a good option, but I'd rather go with a much newer 1050Ti for the sake of reliability.


----------



## Vayra86 (May 14, 2018)

dgianstefani said:


> Pick what you want, but for $100, unless the only metric you care about is pure performance, the 1050ti is your best bet.  Sure the 970 is 10-20% faster when considering pascal boost, but it takes twice the TDP to get that, and it's frame buffer is also 1GB smaller.  Since you'll be playing at 1080p, a 1050ti will hit 60fps anyway so there's no issue with not enough power.



Dude stop spreading misinformation we already provided several sources that put the 970 comfortably above the 1050ti in every way shape or form, and you won't find a 1050ti at 100 bucks but rather at double that amount. See newegg link up here. The performance gap is also not 15-20% but double that.

Also the OP has already pointed out being open to second hand / older cards and the '1050ti because newer' argument really doesn't fly in the lower range of the GPU stack. In that range, you're much better off in every way shape and form to get a higher tier, older card. They will be more consistent and are always more bang for buck, the build quality is generally better in this segment AND they might resell once again.

So realistically the only argument is TDP... with hard core gaming (4+ hrs per day) you may save 10 bucks on a yearly basis due to that... that's a lot of years to make up for the difference elsewhere.


----------



## dgianstefani (May 14, 2018)

You can pick up a 1050ti for $120 used. Since you'll have a tough time finding a 970 that isn't used, I fail to see the issue here.

And yea, build quality is going to be so much nicer on a card that's been used for two years right?


----------



## FatLeeAdama (May 14, 2018)

So where are these 970's for $150??


----------



## Vayra86 (May 14, 2018)

FatLeeAdama said:


> So where are these 970's for $150??



Here let me spend 5 seconds...

175
https://tweakers.net/aanbod/1664165/msi-geforce-gtx-970-4gd5t-oc.html

185
https://tweakers.net/aanbod/1672363/asus-strix-gtx970-dc2oc-4gd5.html

And that's straight up without even trying to get a better price, which usually does happen. Its very well possible at 150-175 bucks. And before you say 'this is EUR'... the US has cheaper hardware so it should resell for a tad less too.


----------



## dgianstefani (May 14, 2018)

Fascinating how you're making recommendations for 175% of the OP's budget.


----------



## Durvelle27 (May 14, 2018)

FatLeeAdama said:


> So where are these 970's for $150??


Multiple forums especially over on Hardfourm. I see them quite often


----------



## Vayra86 (May 14, 2018)

dgianstefani said:


> Fascinating how you're making recommendations for 175% of the OP's budget.



Still waiting on you to pony up a 120 bucks 1050ti...


----------



## Supercrit (May 14, 2018)

FatLeeAdama said:


> So where are these 970's for $150??


On ebay if you're patient.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 14, 2018)

dgianstefani said:


> You can pick up a 1050ti for $120 used.


If I could find one for that price, I'd buy it, but I'm not buying one of those fake ones on e-bay. 
I'll also throw my vote for a GTX 780.  Before this mining craze, you almost couldn't give one of those away.  Also, consider the GTX 660.

OP, will your friend be selling their 750 Ti?  If they can get $100 for it, maybe they can think about a 3 GB GTX 1060.  I'm seeing them quite often for $220.







MyTechAddiction said:


> changing to the intel platform  might squeeze more fps from that 750 ti


I wanted to jump all over you for what I perceived as a cookie cutter "Intel is better at gaming than AMD" response.  But as I've thought about this, I've wondered if the games that they're playing are actually more dependent on the CPU, and that's where that dual core (don't tell me it's a quad core) Athlon X4 860K might be causing problems.


----------



## mdm-adph (May 14, 2018)

First of all: thanks everyone for the help!    TPU consistently has the most knowledgeable people on it.

While the Athlon CPU might be a problem, a new MB/CPU combo is out of the question right now!

The 1050ti would be great, but unfortunately the new 1050ti's are WAY too much, and even the used ones I've been watching on eBay are routinely going for about $150 or so.

My friend could definitely sell their 750ti.  I'm seeing them on eBay for around $50-75, so perhaps we could go up to about $150 with that in mind.

What about a used GTX 960?  Power draw is definitely an issue -- I don't know about the quality of the PSU they're using, not that an upgrade is in the cards right now.


----------



## Vario (May 14, 2018)

As you have $100 to work with I don't know what you can get beyond a 770 4GB or a 960 4gb, which is probably your best bet.  I only say this because most of the current options really aren't upgrading much at all from a 750ti, just spending money.  To elaborate: 750 ti to 1050ti? You are spending $200 to get the same performance you get with a 770 or a 960 ($100).  The AMD options are entirely unaffordable right now, otherwise I'd suggest a used R9 280/380.

Edit: You can sell the 750ti for around $80 on eBay, which would offset some of the cost.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 14, 2018)

GTX 960 is only about ~60 watts more over the 750 Ti.  Even a decent 380 watt PSU will do fine.


----------



## biffzinker (May 14, 2018)

The GeForce GTX 750 Ti is related to Maxwell (G*M*107-400-A2.) Any attempts at overclocking the 750 Ti? The GPU is suppose to have Good overclock potential.

Edit: Radeon RX 560 with 1024 CU and 4 GB for $129.99 @Bestbuy

http://www.game-debate.com/gpu/inde...a GeForce GTX 750 Ti-vs-AMD Radeon RX 560 4GB


----------



## mdm-adph (May 14, 2018)

Supercrit said:


> GPUboss you serious? I wish I could blacklist websites with google search, that site would be one of them.



Just as a quick aside -- you can blacklist websites with Google, if you use Chrome.  There's, surprisingly, a Google-provided extension just for that: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/personal-blocklist-by-goo/nolijncfnkgaikbjbdaogikpmpbdcdef



I use it to block sites like experts-exchange (has a paywall, I think), productforums.google.com (if you find an answer there, it basically means there's a 99% chance it was never solved by anyone and is just years of people griping about it), and answers.microsoft.com (same reason).


----------



## ASOT (May 14, 2018)

GTX 770/780 or GTX 1050/1050Ti best deals also good option GTX 960/970


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 14, 2018)

I wouldnt bother with the 1050s, 960ti (if it exists) 970, or entry model 1060/amd equivalents.


----------



## Hood (May 15, 2018)

With $100 hard limit, your looking at a

used card like GTX 770.  A quick Craigslist search found this one near me, maybe you'll find one locally in your area (avoiding ebay scams)


----------



## coonbro (May 15, 2018)

comes down to  how high of card can you go and be balanced  and be able to maximize  the card and the cpu used   ..    you put a strong card with a weaker cpu and you run in  to bottlenecking     like too much card for the cpu you got to keep up with  . then what did you gain ? nothing  cause the stronger card you upgraded to is still chocking down to near what your old ''weaker '' card was doing in the overall point of things  .   face it tis not like your running a i7  or even the top i5 

maybe look at things as this to help 

https://www.pcgamer.com/will-your-cpu-bottleneck-your-graphics-card/


a 1060 would do you good over the 750ti 

your billfold kinda makes it tough having to go used like a e- bay deal .   that's a lot of risk in getting a good card   over a screw job deal or a run hard and put on e-bay wet and tired card   . then the ''fakes'' to be aware of as well  .

good luck


----------



## MrGenius (May 15, 2018)

Bro. Your grammar. And the persistent use of links to random sites you found at the top of the list in a google search. You might consider working on the first one, and not doing the other. 

Anyway...screw that CPU bottleneck BS. That's a borderline myth(though there definitely is truth to it). A faster GPU will always perform better regardless of the CPU. You always want the fastest GPU you can afford, and that will run in your system without blowing shit up(namely your PSU).


----------



## coonbro (May 15, 2018)

MrGenius said:


> Bro. Your grammar. And the persistent use of links to random sites you found at the top of the list in a google search. You might consider working on the first one, and not doing the other.
> 
> Anyway...screw that CPU bottleneck BS. That's a borderline myth(though there definitely is truth to it). A faster GPU will always perform better regardless of the CPU. You always want the fastest GPU you can afford, and that will run in your system without blowing shit up(namely your PSU).



all I can say to you is too bad so sad  .  don't like it move on .

so TPU is not a random site ?  hmmm.......   its not they have article to post quick on that info .  then that's in all your opinion anyway . I don't see you posting anything better to help inform him ? just looking to try to trash a member it seems .


----------



## hat (May 15, 2018)

MrGenius said:


> Bro. Your grammar. And the persistent use of links to random sites you found at the top of the list in a google search. You might consider working on the first one, and not doing the other.
> 
> Anyway...screw that CPU bottleneck BS. That's a borderline myth(though there definitely is truth to it). A faster GPU will always perform better regardless of the CPU. You always want the fastest GPU you can afford, and that will run in your system without blowing shit up(namely your PSU).


CPU bottleneck definitely can happen, but it's usually either in strange situations, like a guy with a 1080Ti playing at 1280x720. It's more likely to happen in CPU bound games or badly optimized games. Given his current card, a new GPU will still help in those situations, but after getting the upgrade, next thing I'd be looking at would be that old chip. For example, I play 7 days to die a lot, which is a trainwreck of a game from a programming standpoint. My GTX1070 yawns at it, as it doesn't even ramp up fully or get anywhere close to full utilization, yet I still almost always have <60FPS because the rest of my system can't run the game as well as I'd like. I'm 99% sure that would change if I had a nice 8600k or even i5 8400.


----------



## mdm-adph (May 16, 2018)

hat said:


> CPU bottleneck definitely can happen, but it's usually either in strange situations, like a guy with a 1080Ti playing at 1280x720. It's more likely to happen in CPU bound games or badly optimized games. Given his current card, a new GPU will still help in those situations, but after getting the upgrade, next thing I'd be looking at would be that old chip. For example, I play 7 days to die a lot, which is a trainwreck of a game from a programming standpoint. My GTX1070 yawns at it, as it doesn't even ramp up fully or get anywhere close to full utilization, yet I still almost always have <60FPS because the rest of my system can't run the game as well as I'd like. I'm 99% sure that would change if I had a nice 8600k or even i5 8400.


If your system specs are to be believed, I can see that.   Props to you for running a seven year old chip with two 1070s!  I would gladly get you a new chip in return for just one of those 1070s, if we make it a straight trade. 

But yeah, to everyone wondering about the CPU -- take a look at a Techpowerup review where they do testing regarding CPU-limitation.  The "CPU limitation" problem is really only a problem at _really_ extreme resolutions/graphics levels.  99% of the time, it rarely shows.  

Now, I would argue that if you're running a chip as old as my friend is (an Athlon X4 from a few years ago), it's definitely not worth your time to throw _too_ fast a video card at it.  Something that's just a mild upgrade would be best.


----------



## hat (May 16, 2018)

Haha, I got them for mining last year. They're not even in SLI.


----------



## Hood (May 16, 2018)

hat said:


> Haha, I got them for mining last year. They're not even in SLI.


So both are installed, but only one is actually doing anything?  Or is one for the monitor(s) and the other for rendering/editing?


----------



## Vya Domus (May 16, 2018)

Anything in that price range is simply too weak to be a worthwhile upgrade from a 750ti.


----------



## hat (May 16, 2018)

Hood said:


> So both are installed, but only one is actually doing anything?  Or is one for the monitor(s) and the other for rendering/editing?


The card in the primary slot is connected to the monitor, and is used for display, games etc like a normal card. The second just sits there and mines. When I'm away, or just not playing a game, I set the primary card to mining too. It kinda works similarly to multi-GPU folding rigs.


----------



## Tonim89 (May 17, 2018)

I don't know much about price ranges outside my country, but looking from my perspective your most obvious option is a second hand GPU. 

Your starting point should be a GTX 770/960, which are a good upgrade from a 750 Ti, and the sweet spot for online gaming is the GTX 780 Ti/970/1060.

I was in a similar situation when my Radeon 7970 died in 2016, and I had to stick with a backup GTX 660 (which has almost identical performance than GTX 750 Ti) for almost 2 years. Last february though, I bought an used 780 Ti for R$ 750 (something around US$190) and it was a shocking difference, and since the prices are MUCH better in US and EU, you should be able find an even better deal.

Good luck!


----------



## Yukikaze (May 17, 2018)

GTX750Ti to something like the GTX950 is not really a worthwhile upgrade, and the GTX960 tends to be pretty horrible on the performance/price when you can find them.

I would recommend you guys watch EVGA's B-Stock listings while you are looking/waiting for your 2nd hand options. They sell refurbished cards with 1yr warranties. About two weeks ago they had a batch of GTX780Ti cards for 150$, GTX780 Superclocked ACX cards for 130$, and GTX770 ACX cards for 100$. They tend to get bought up relatively quickly, but there usually is a few hour window with availability, so check daily.


----------



## Tonim89 (May 17, 2018)

Yukikaze said:


> GTX750Ti to something like the GTX950 is not really a worthwhile upgrade, and the GTX960 tends to be pretty horrible on the performance/price when you can find them.
> 
> I would recommend you guys watch EVGA's B-Stock listings while you are looking/waiting for your 2nd hand options. They sell refurbished cards with 1yr warranties. About two weeks ago they had a batch of GTX780Ti cards for 150$, GTX780 Superclocked ACX cards for 130$, and GTX770 ACX cards for 100$. They tend to get bought up relatively quickly, but there usually is a few hour window with availability, so check daily.



I'm sad to know that something like this will NEVER be offered in Brazil. I would definitely buy a 600w PSU for 35 bucks with 1 year warranty if this was available here!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 30, 2018)

I'm seeing prices of used GPU's tumbling on CL.  Such as:





I don't think it will be long until a decent GPU can be had for $100.  That being said, your friend might want to sell their GTX 750 Ti ASAP.


----------



## John Naylor (May 30, 2018)

I see 970s from $115 - $225 ... my son sold two of his (MSI gaming X w/ custom backplates) for $225.


----------



## Hood (May 30, 2018)

Prices are still high, 1080 was released 2 full years ago.  In 2 months, you won't be able to get $300 for a 1080Ti.  Don't hold out too long for high prices, mining rig liquidators, or you'll be stuck with all those cards.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 30, 2018)

Hood said:


> Prices are still high, 1080 was released 2 full years ago.  In 2 months, you won't be able to get $300 for a 1080Ti.  Don't hold out too long for high prices, mining rig liquidators, or you'll be stuck with all those cards.


Non mined cards would hold a better price


----------



## User ! (Jun 10, 2018)

It's impossible in China.You just need about $215 for buying a gtx980.I've bought a gtx 980 g1 that spent me ¥1300（¥203）A normal price for gtx970 is ¥970（$152）
As for the 750ti 2g, you could get it with $260（$41）. $100 is very enough to buy a r9 280x,instead,i most suggest r9 280（$70）.I've oc r9 280 to 1100 5800,and its 3dmark fse gt score is about 4100.All of above are second–hand.



Hood said:


> Prices are still high, 1080 was released 2 full years ago.  In 2 months, you won't be able to get $300 for a 1080Ti.  Don't hold out too long for high prices, mining rig liquidators, or you'll be stuck with all those cards.



You mean second–hand 1080 ti only worth $300 in 8-9 month?


----------



## Hood (Jun 10, 2018)

User ! said:


> You mean second–hand 1080 ti only worth $300 in 8-9 month?


That depends on how many used cards are flooding the market.  If crypto currencies continue to lose value, and ASIC cards gain traction, the cards will be cheap - when only gamers want high-end cards, thousands of cards will need a new home, and many will be sold cheaply as miners panic and try to mitigate their losses.  So yes, in the best case scenario (for gamers), 1080Ti will be around $300.  I bought my EVGA 780Ti Classified ($750 card) for $400 in October 2014, 7 months after the 1080 came out ( but was still hard to find), and the market was not then flooded with used cards, like it will soon be.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 11, 2018)

I'm still trying to work out from the title if the user of the 750ti is older, or the card is ...
Either way a 1050ti would be good.


----------



## User ! (Jun 11, 2018)

Hood said:


> That depends on how many used cards are flooding the market.  If crypto currencies continue to lose value, and ASIC cards gain traction, the cards will be cheap - when only gamers want high-end cards, thousands of cards will need a new home, and many will be sold cheaply as miners panic and try to mitigate their losses.  So yes, in the best case scenario (for gamers), 1080Ti will be around $300.  I bought my EVGA 780Ti Classified ($750 card) for $400 in October 2014, 7 months after the 1080 came out ( but was still hard to find), and the market was not then flooded with used cards, like it will soon be.



1.Miners like 1070/60 rx480/470/580/570 most, 80 ti isn't their major choice.Becasue 80 ti don't have a giant leap than sweet cards in mine performance and with high price and watt. So 1070/60 480/580 might be cheap but not apply to 1080 ti. 80ti's mine owners are rare.I think used 1080 ti will come down to around $450 when 1170 floods the market.Due to AMD'weak,don't be optimistic in the future.
2.$400 780ti isn't a good choice even in 2014.10. Back to the time you should buy a fully-new gtx970.It can beat 780ti with low price and watt.
3. 7 months after 980 ti came out.1080 was released in 2016.5.


----------



## Hood (Jun 11, 2018)

User ! said:


> 1.Miners like 1070/60 rx480/470/580/570 most, 80 ti isn't their major choice.Becasue 80 ti don't have a giant leap than sweet cards in mine performance and with high price and watt. So 1070/60 480/580 might be cheap but not apply to 1080 ti. 80ti's mine owners are rare.I think used 1080 ti will come down to around $450 when 1170 floods the market.Due to AMD'weak,don't be optimistic in the future.
> 2.$400 780ti isn't a good choice even in 2014.10. Back to the time you should buy a fully-new gtx970.It can beat 780ti with low price and watt.
> 3. 7 months after 980 ti came out.1080 was released in 2016.5.


Sorry, I meant to say "7 months after the 980 came out".  I was ready to buy a new card, but as you might recall, the supply of 980s  was almost non-existent, so I went with what was available.  The 970s came out in September 2014, and were also impossible to find for months after the first batch was sold out, and they were priced too high anyway if you could even find one ($550-600).  Yes, 780Ti for $400 wasn't a great price, but at least mine was an EVGA Classified, a decent card compared to the stock 780Ti.


----------



## User ! (Jun 12, 2018)

Hood said:


> Sorry, I meant to say "7 months after the 980 came out".  I was ready to buy a new card, but as you might recall, the supply of 980s  was almost non-existent, so I went with what was available.  The 970s came out in September 2014, and were also impossible to find for months after the first batch was sold out, and they were priced too high anyway if you could even find one ($550-600).  Yes, 780Ti for $400 wasn't a great price, but at least mine was an EVGA Classified, a decent card compared to the stock 780Ti.



Classified is just under KINGPIN,it's a top series.But as we all know,high-end variants don't have a batter OC potential than reference design cards.In my view,variants are cool but references are "cool"（in appearance）. By the way,in December 2014  970s for $300 are available,$550+ is a high price,you can buy a 980s for that price.Maybe American gamers have keen appetite for high-end graphic cards.


----------

